# Visionariums?



## Lucara (Jun 9, 2010)

So, I'm wanting to replace all my tanks and cages with the stackable glass visionariums. They're one of the few stackable tanks out there and, while expensive, aren't as expensive as other stackables. 
I'm kind of curious about the divider though and how secure it is. I plan on using sealant around the edges for my own mental well-being but i was wondering if anyone has used these and what their opinions were on them.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 9, 2010)

picture?  Sounds intriguing.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 9, 2010)

Why not just set them up on shelves. It looks nice and fits into a budget. 


$50 from Canadian tire






Old entertainment center.





Normally my stuff is more organized lol.


You can find good deals on local classified sites such as kijiji or craigslist.


----------



## Lucara (Jun 9, 2010)

I dont have room to fit very much and the idea of stackable tanks is more to my taste.

http://www.slitherin.com.au/images7/Visionarium 14_004.jpg


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 9, 2010)

Lucara said:


> I dont have room to fit very much and the idea of stackable tanks is more to my taste.
> 
> http://www.slitherin.com.au/images7/Visionarium 14_004.jpg


If you have the money then go for it. I personally cant afford $765 for 10 enclosures + what ever shipping would be.



I am curious though where is the ventilation on those.


----------



## Lucara (Jun 9, 2010)

Its located along the corners. 
I'm getting one for my b-day so I'll use that as the trial tank to see how well it works.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 9, 2010)

a little over priced for a T enclosure.... but if you got money to blow... they are nice looking..... but not practical....


----------



## fangsalot (Jun 10, 2010)

clear plastic cubes/tarantulacages.com enclosures,IF you have the money,or exo terra cages/kritterkeepers?why the HELL not?!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 10, 2010)

fangsalot said:


> clear plastic cubes/tarantulacages.com enclosures,IF you have the money,or exo terra cages/kritterkeepers?why the HELL not?!


Ive got a few exo's my self 4 12x12x12, and 2, 12x12x18.... yes their awsome, but takes up too much space and it's too expensive, Dont get me wrong... their great display enclosure... but they are not pratical... once you have a dozen or more t's..... even if you can afford it.... IMO...
if you are gonna spend that kind of amount..... The best one to splurge on, are the one's from Tarantula Cages, their enclosure's got very nice clean look... and very easy to organize,


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 10, 2010)

However on the plus side visionariums can be used for more than just tarantulas. Also, vision makes quality stuff...and all the parts are replaceable should one break. You can also get locks for the sliding doors.


----------



## Lucara (Jun 10, 2010)

I didn't think tarantulacages were stackable though? 
I'm wanting something I could put my rainbow boa in and match cages with my tarantulas. 
5 tanks will hold all my tarantulas but I'm planning on getting 6 so that when I stack them they will be an ever 3 and 3. Plus it gives me an excuse to purchase 2 more T's.
Boaphile and animal plastics are even more expensive in the long run than the visionariums. =/

exo-terras are out of the question. They don't stack and I don't have room for 10 massive tanks all spread out.
I'm wanting something that is condensed, but still nice looking for when I move into my apartment.


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 10, 2010)

Lucara said:


> I didn't think tarantulacages were stackable though?
> I'm wanting something I could put my rainbow boa in and match cages with my tarantulas.
> 5 tanks will hold all my tarantulas but I'm planning on getting 6 so that when I stack them they will be an ever 3 and 3. Plus it gives me an excuse to purchase 2 more T's.
> Boaphile and animal plastics are even more expensive in the long run than the visionariums. =/
> ...


Tarantulacages.com cages do not stack. Ignore the naysayers, stacking cages DO look much nicer and neater than bookshelves. Get one and try it first, then go for it. Vision cages have a good resell value if you ever get tired of them too.

If someone can show me a nice looking stacking cage cheaper than the visionarium then post it up...

Also, if the divider works you are looking at around $40 per Tarantula enclosure. Which is cheaper than Exo-Terra, Zoomed, Tarantulacages.com, and not too much more expensive than a 10gallon with a well made plexi-glass lid (pulls, piano hings, vents).


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 10, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> Tarantulacages.com cages do not stack. Ignore the naysayers, stacking cages DO look much nicer and neater than bookshelves. Get one and try it first, then go for it. Vision cages have a good resell value if you ever get tired of them too.
> 
> If someone can show me a nice looking stacking cage cheaper than the visionarium then post it up...
> 
> Also, if the divider works you are looking at around $40 per Tarantula enclosure. Which is cheaper than Exo-Terra, Zoomed, Tarantulacages.com, and not too much more expensive than a 10gallon with a well made plexi-glass lid (pulls, piano hings, vents).


Well it "could" look just as nice to do it yourself. A lot of hardware stores will cut glass fairly cheap, and you could easily use rubber hinges siliconed on the front for a door. Just but the glass in what ever size you want, and build it.


Edit- They do look nice, and as said if you have the money go for it. The reason there are so many people who wouldn't agree with $80 tanks is because most of us are on budgets.


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 10, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Well it "could" look just as nice to do it yourself. A lot of hardware stores will cut glass fairly cheap, and you could easily use rubber hinges siliconed on the front for a door. Just but the glass in what ever size you want, and build it.
> 
> 
> Edit- They do look nice, and as said if you have the money go for it. The reason there are so many people who wouldn't agree with $80 tanks is because most of us are on budgets.


I think OP's plan is to divide the cages (they sell a divider kit). Tarantulacages.com cages are just as expensive, and as stated don't stack. Stacking cages really do look better than a bookcase...it is just much cleaner and neater. I wouldn't feel comfortable stacking homemade cages.


----------



## Lucara (Jun 10, 2010)

I figure I'll be able to afford one or two a every few months. There are really only a few that NEED moving. My genic and blondi have outgrown their tank and NEED moved. They will probably go in the first tank. The rest can move as I get them 
I'll post plenty of pics and they come! I'm very excited


----------



## Lucara (Jun 10, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Well it "could" look just as nice to do it yourself. A lot of hardware stores will cut glass fairly cheap, and you could easily use rubber hinges siliconed on the front for a door. Just but the glass in what ever size you want, and build it.


I've built a cage myself. I'm not handy when it comes to things like that. LOL the one I built, I had the bottom sealed and it just fell out the other day. I don't trust my lack of skillz.


----------



## forrestpengra (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe something more like this?  $100 from IKEA... 

I've since removed one of the Exos to fit more cubes.  I plan on getting rid of atleast one more of the exos as well.


----------



## Lucara (Jun 10, 2010)

it would have to fit a 20gal long and a 10gal sized tank. I have a snake and gecko as well. The plus side to the visionariums is that the snake gets her own tank and the tarantulas an geckos would all be divided. All the tanks would match, stack, and be completely out of the way.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are several links that may be helpful.

Most of these are for converting 10g into vertical tanks, but the same principles apply. Just size down and build two doors side by side with a divider between them.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/52620-horizontal-conversion-kits.html

http://www.vivariumforum.com/commun...my-first-vertical-tanks-build-log-pics-2.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-glass-aquarium-european-style-terrarium.html

A very easy to use nice hinge
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23843&clickid=redirect


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 10, 2010)

This is what I do... I custom built this with my dad (he is a house builder). It has 5 shelfs, and can fit 8-10 more ts  Im gonna get lots of avics 







Btw thats 12 ts right there!


----------



## Lucara (Jun 11, 2010)

Thats how I've always kept my T's and I just hate it now. Not quite sure why people are suggesting other options or trying to persuade against getting the visionariums. You cant really say that they're over priced when people easily dish out over $200 on a single spider. Lol the tanks arn't THAT expensive.

I'm getting the visionariums because its what I've wanted for the past year. It fits every criteria for what I'm looking for and I'm not going to change my mind. If I was going to change my mind, I would have done well before now. 

I wanted to know if anyone had used these tanks before and could give their input. Lol


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thats because we dont want to spend 100+ dollars for a little enclosure... They dont look like they work that well for ts either! IMO they are not worth the 700$ like someone said...


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 11, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Thats because we dont want to spend 100+ dollars for a little enclosure... They dont look like they work that well for ts either! IMO they are not worth the 700$ like someone said...


The OP didn't ask your opinion on getting the cage, but if anyone had used it. Since none of you have used them I'd say your opinion on the quality of the cage is irrelevant. Having used vision cages (not visionariums however) I can say that the cages are worth what you spends, and are of a much higher quailty. 

The OP wants to house tarantulas and a snake in cages that look the same, and stack. If you have another enclosure that meets those needs post it, but please quit saying they aren't a good value. Not everyone wants to keep their tarantulas in rubbermaid tubs and kritter keepers, especially in the main room of the house. If the OP had gotten on here and said "I am going to get 5 M. balfouri" people would saying "Awesome!" "I wish I could" not "You should get a B. smithi, they are just as good." "Don't waste your money".

Here are some pics from LLLreptile showing how awesome these enclosures look:

















The OP is getting 1 of these to try! How many posters have suggested tarantulacages.com cages? Yes they are nice, but they are also smaller and just as expensive! If the OP decides they won't work for tarantulas then there is still the aforementioned snake! Those of you who posted pics of your setup, I'm sorry but they aren't changing my mind on how bad a bookcase piled up with different kinds of cages looks. And I see exo-terras on some of those shelves those start at $50.00 for a 12X12X12. The 18" or 24" ones that I am seeing cost 60-100! 

More info on the cage: http://www.visionproducts.us/htm7/visionarium_advantages.html

Now if anyone has actual experience on the cage, post it up.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> The OP didn't ask your opinion on getting the cage, but if anyone had used it. Since none of you have used them I'd say your opinion on the quality of the cage is irrelevant. Having used vision cages (not visionariums however) I can say that the cages are worth what you spends, and are of a much higher quailty.
> 
> The OP wants to house tarantulas and a snake in cages that look the same, and stack. If you have another enclosure that meets those needs post it, but please quit saying they aren't a good value. Not everyone wants to keep their tarantulas in rubbermaid tubs and kritter keepers, especially in the main room of the house. If the OP had gotten on here and said "I am going to get 5 M. balfouri" people would saying "Awesome!" "I wish I could" not "You should get a B. smithi, they are just as good." "Don't waste your money".
> 
> ...


Ok they do look nice! I wouldn't mind having some. I guess you are right. She didn't ask for our opinions. We were just trying to show her/him that shelfs are the same size (sometimes smaller) and can save lots of money. And btw, KK stack up perfectly fine actually


----------



## Lucara (Jun 11, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Thats because we dont want to spend 100+ dollars for a little enclosure... They dont look like they work that well for ts either! IMO they are not worth the 700$ like someone said...


Well, no one asked anyone to spend $100+ on a tank did they?

Its a 20gal long tank so its not THAT small. 

People spend more. If I wana spend 10grand on a 10gal tank made out of gold, thats my business.
The point of the thread was for someone who has used them, to give their opinion on them. Not someone whose never seen/used them (or actually viewed their prices) to give their uneducated diluted sad attempt at an opinion.

But thanks for trying!


----------



## Lucara (Jun 11, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> Ok they do look nice! I wouldn't mind having some. I guess you are right. She didn't ask for our opinions. We were just trying to show her/him that shelfs are the same size (sometimes smaller) and can save lots of money. And btw, KK stack up perfectly fine actually


KK do stack up nicely but they aren't exactly..professional looking? I guess is maybe the word I'm looking for? I'm wanting something thats slightly stylish, clean, tidy and just nice to view for vistors.


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 11, 2010)

I've actually looked at visionariums myself for my tarantulas..  I've decided I'll probably go with the exo terra tanks that fit in my bookshelf perfectly next to each other.  Plus, there's zoomed's version on lllreptile.com that you can get for 3 for $109.   If anything, maybe when I have a basement finally I'll go with visionariums for at least my snakes and the largest T's. 

They are nice looking though and stack well.  Probably nicer than the vision cages and such

/edit-  i just did a google for the cages and didn't realize they had other accessories like dividers, etc.  Maybe I WILL go with them after all?  Most of my T's are still slings so I have a ways to go before thinking about it.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lucara said:


> KK do stack up nicely but they aren't exactly..professional looking? I guess is maybe the word I'm looking for? I'm wanting something thats slightly stylish, clean, tidy and just nice to view for vistors.


Ah well then I guess these would be good for you  I usually dont have much company in my room... Only in my living room so I dont need display


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 11, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> However on the plus side visionariums can be used for more than just tarantulas. Also, vision makes quality stuff...and all the parts are replaceable should one break. You can also get locks for the sliding doors.





flamesbane said:


> Tarantulacages.com cages do not stack. Ignore the naysayers, stacking cages DO look much nicer and neater than bookshelves. Get one and try it first, then go for it. Vision cages have a good resell value if you ever get tired of them too.
> 
> If someone can show me a nice looking stacking cage cheaper than the visionarium then post it up...
> 
> Also, if the divider works you are looking at around $40 per Tarantula enclosure. Which is cheaper than Exo-Terra, Zoomed, Tarantulacages.com, and not too much more expensive than a 10gallon with a well made plexi-glass lid (pulls, piano hings, vents).





flamesbane said:


> I think OP's plan is to divide the cages (they sell a divider kit). Tarantulacages.com cages are just as expensive, and as stated don't stack. Stacking cages really do look better than a bookcase...it is just much cleaner and neater. I wouldn't feel comfortable stacking homemade cages.






flamesbane said:


> The OP didn't ask your opinion on getting the cage, but if anyone had used it. Since none of you have used them I'd say your opinion on the quality of the cage is irrelevant. Having used vision cages (not visionariums however) I can say that the cages are worth what you spends, and are of a much higher quailty.
> 
> The OP wants to house tarantulas and a snake in cages that look the same, and stack. If you have another enclosure that meets those needs post it, but please quit saying they aren't a good value. Not everyone wants to keep their tarantulas in rubbermaid tubs and kritter keepers, especially in the main room of the house. If the OP had gotten on here and said "I am going to get 5 M. balfouri" people would saying "Awesome!" "I wish I could" not "You should get a B. smithi, they are just as good." "Don't waste your money".
> 
> ...



Take your own advice and give your opinion when you have experience with them. Most of the people said if you have the money then go for it including myself. They did also offer other suggestions. If the OP does want suggestions then maybe he should not post in a forum. Also to your comment visionariums can be used for more then tarantulas; the last time I checked so can all enclosures.

Also do you have permission from the company that makes those to post their pictures?


----------



## fangsalot (Jun 11, 2010)

thay look really nice!but what about the substrate?you can only put about half inch worth in there,,maybe less.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 11, 2010)

fangsalot said:


> thay look really nice!but what about the substrate?you can only put about half inch worth in there,,maybe less.


+1 they could be perfect for snakes, lizards, turtles, etc. But not ts lol. Try putting a Lividum in there ;P


----------



## Lucara (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't have a lividum but I have an idea


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 11, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Take your own advice and give your opinion when you have experience with them.


Have you ever used ANY vision products? I have...



kripp_keeper said:


> Most of the people said if you have the money then go for it including myself. They did also offer other suggestions. If the OP does want suggestions then maybe he should not post in a forum. Also to your comment visionariums can be used for more then tarantulas; the last time I checked so can all enclosures.


Many people didn't say that. The OP wasn't asking for suggestions on different cages. Maybe you should have  read what she posted. Tarantulacages.com cages and exoterras cannot be used for most snakes. Besides the fact that the OP didn't ask about "all enclosures", but visionariums.



kripp_keeper said:


> Also do you have permission from the company that makes those to post their pictures?


I gave the source so I don't think they will have a problem with it, especially since it is free advertising. Do you have anything to actually add to the discussion?




smallara98 said:


> +1 they could be perfect for snakes, lizards, turtles, etc. But not ts lol. Try putting a Lividum in there ;P


They are only 12" tall, so most large terrestrials would be fine I should think.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 12, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> Have you ever used ANY vision products? I have...





flamesbane said:


> Having used vision cages (not visionariums however) I can say that the cages are worth what you spends, and are of a much higher quailty.


Basically You cant answer a single concern of her about the dividers or how well they stack? Once again take your own advice and don't enter threads to argue with people. People don't have to answer her question, but are allowed to state their opinion and offer alternative cheaper methods. she can choose one of the suggestions or not that's her choice. People suggestions are far more constructive then your arguing ever will be. Its not your job to to dictate what the OP wants in her thread.





flamesbane said:


> They are only 12" tall, so most large terrestrials would be fine I should think.


H. lividum is a burrow and needs the substrate to do so. With sliding glass doors you would have to add some form of a barricade, and that would ruin the look, and the look is the only reason to buy them at all.


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 12, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Basically You cant answer a single concern of her about the dividers or how well they stack? Once again take your own advice and don't enter threads to argue with people. People don't have to answer her question, but are allowed to state their opinion and offer alternative cheaper methods. she can choose one of the suggestions or not that's her choice. People suggestions are far more constructive then your arguing ever will be. Its not your job to to dictate what the OP wants in her thread.


I can comment on how they stack because I have used vision products and I have seen these cages in use (even though I don't own any myself...which is more than you can say). I didn't come in here to argue with people, but to suggest they quit trying to derail the OP's thread by suggesting other products. If your not coming in here to answer OP's question then why post? My first posts where comments on the value, and saying the OP should go for it, not arguments like you suggest. I wasn't trying to dictate what the OP wants in her thread, however she clearly stated that she doesn't want your "alternatives" in more than one post.





kripp_keeper said:


> H. lividum is a burrow and needs the substrate to do so. With sliding glass doors you would have to add some form of a barricade, and that would ruin the look, and the look is the only reason to buy them at all.


The OP already stated she doesn't have an H. lividum. Further they are not terrestrial, but fossorial. I am not sure you are even reading the thread at this point. Adding a barricade wouldn't ruin the fact that they stack and match, which are OP's reasoning for getting them.

With that I am done posting in this thread, as you clearly only here to argue with me, not help the OP. I am tired of seeing this thread derailed again and again despite the OP saying she doesn't want "alternative" suggestions, or comments on the cost.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 12, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> I can comment on how they stack because I have used vision products and I have seen these cages in use (even though I don't own any myself...which is more than you can say). I didn't come in here to argue with people, but to suggest they quit trying to derail the OP's thread by suggesting other products. If your not coming in here to answer OP's question then why post? My first posts where comments on the value, and saying the OP should go for it, not arguments like you suggest. I wasn't trying to dictate what the OP wants in her thread, however she clearly stated that she doesn't want your "alternatives" in more than one post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the people quit posting suggestions when she told them to. You didn't need to add 80% of what you said. Nor have you have any experience in what she is wanting to try. Your word on how good they stack is no better then mine. I've seen pictures of them too.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 12, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> I can comment on how they stack because I have used vision products and I have seen these cages in use (even though I don't own any myself...which is more than you can say). I didn't come in here to argue with people, but to suggest they quit trying to derail the OP's thread by suggesting other products. If your not coming in here to answer OP's question then why post? My first posts where comments on the value, and saying the OP should go for it, not arguments like you suggest. I wasn't trying to dictate what the OP wants in her thread, however she clearly stated that she doesn't want your "alternatives" in more than one post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont cry. It was a joke when I said the OP should house a Lividum in a 1/2in substrate enclosure. Do you know what joking/sarcasm is?


----------



## Lucara (Jun 12, 2010)

The pissing war is really uncalled for. Seriously..

Anyway, I got my tank today and here it is! I LOOOOOVVEEE it!


----------



## Faing (Jun 12, 2010)

Very cool  beautiful enclosure, I've never had one of those but it almost makes me want one...


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool... now i understand what's the big deal is about these enclosure's.. They are a definite show peice.... but it's also definitely out of my budget... IMO.... I rather spend my money on T's and not so expensive enclosure's... for the price of that enclosure.. i can get a few  T's, id really want in my collect...


----------



## Lucara (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah my feelings now are that, I'm not really wanting to expand my collection past what it is now. I like what I have . Now, I want to make them my show pieces.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 13, 2010)

Well then.... if thats what it is... those indeed are one amzing display enclosure's..... post pic's pls when you get them set up...


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 13, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Cool... now i understand what's the big deal is about these enclosure's.. They are a definite show peice.... but it's also definitely out of my budget... IMO.... I rather spend my money on T's and not so expensive enclosure's... for the price of that enclosure.. i can get a few  T's, id really want in my collect...


Good point you have there


----------

